# R15-500: 0x114a Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 08/22/2007
Model: R15
Manufacturer: 500 - 0x114a

Release Notes: Here

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
Staggered release, initial roll out August 22, 2007.

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Last national releases*

Version 0x113e (07/18/2007): *Discussion Thread*


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> National Release: 08/22/2007
> Model: R15
> Manufacturer: 500 - 0x114e
> 
> ...


Unless I'm missing something major here, there is no evidence of a "white GUI" anywhere that I can see. It is the same dark blue and black one it has always been. Though I do love the ability to now have the option to go directly to the Channel grid guide without have to navigate through the filter first.

Overall though, at first impressions the unit is faster and the most stable I have ever seen to date. But it is stiill early I realize.

HoTat2


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My apologize... I criss crossed versions.

0x114a is what is rolling out now... it does *NOT* have the White GUI
0x114e is the current CE version, which does.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My apologize... I criss crossed versions.
> 
> 0x114a is what is rolling out now... it does *NOT* have the White GUI
> 0x114e is the current CE version, which does.


Since I am still in the same boat of not being able to force a software CE with my 
R15s, when might we see 0x114e go national? I do currently have 0x114a.


----------



## chg_dvr (Aug 23, 2007)

hello, my first post here. Because i was impressed by the new software update and a good customer support story.

It updated this day and i noticed that the list which has 30% disk space left, and a lot of movies stored on it, appeared much faster than before. The search function is way faster than before (maybe because of the update or receiver reset, more on that later) and its more stable. The last time, its really prone to freezing itself (already 3 times it happened to me in 3 weeks). Let's see the better prioritizer if its really better.

Now why did i reset the receiver? Because my international channels (ch 2000-2183) disappeared, i do what i did to unfreeze the unit before based on what i read here (i think), no dice. Called directv support and they let me do an auto detect on the receiver and im back watching those programs, he was a helpful guy.

Now since im the type of person that likes to mess with stuff. I might get those CE software releases (which finally i got to see after weeks of lurking.) when it comes out.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> Since I am still in the same boat of not being able to force a software CE with my
> R15s, when might we see 0x114e go national? I do currently have 0x114a.


No idea on when 114e will go.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Why do they always have to launch these releases so they get to the East coast at the start of football season and start of the new primetime season? 

Or can they at least send a notice telling me the day it will download to my machine, so I don't have to check everyday to ensure my To Do list isn't wiped out?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Why do they always have to launch these releases so they get to the East coast at the start of football season and start of the new primetime season?
> 
> Or can they at least send a notice telling me the day it will download to my machine, so I don't have to check everyday to ensure my To Do list isn't wiped out?


You could just download the CE versions... and not have to worry about the pushed updates... if "timing" and that exact kind of monitoring is important to you.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You could just download the CE versions... and not have to worry about the pushed updates... if "timing" and that exact kind of monitoring is important to you.


I don't want to beta-test software, and I don't want software which DTV won't support.

Why can't they just put a date in the "Future Upgrade" field? Isn't that what it is there for?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> I don't want to beta-test software, and I don't want software which DTV won't support.
> 
> Why can't they just put a date in the "Future Upgrade" field? Isn't that what it is there for?


They do...... if you happen to be awake, or on the system when the notice comes down about the software...

If you accept it, it schedules and you will see it populate.

...

And if you have been watching the CE forums... they support here... and "we" support it... and if it is that bad... it is real easy to go back to the national release...

Just throwing it out there as a suggestion, if you "must" have that type of control/monitoring of your software updates.


----------



## chg_dvr (Aug 23, 2007)

My groups wont open in the "My playlist" view. But when you push "menu" and then access the playlist there, you can open and play those episodes in groups. This is after the update, maybe a "Bad" program affected the whole DVR.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Temperature still in celcius for me. wish it would go to farenheight. anyone have it in farenheight? running 0x114a


----------



## RevelationTravis (Feb 3, 2007)

mocciat said:


> Temperature still in celcius for me. wish it would go to farenheight. anyone have it in farenheight? running 0x114a


Step 1: copy the below html code to notepad
Step 2: save as "Celsius to Fahrenheit Converter.html" - without the quotes
Step 3: type in the Celsius number and click outside the box.

Fahrenheit:

Celsius: 
​


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

RevelationTravis said:


> Step 1: copy the below html code to notepad
> Step 2: save as "Celsius to Fahrenheit Converter.html" - without the quotes
> Step 3: type in the Celsius number and click outside the box.
> 
> ...




I think Mocciat was looking for a way to get the R15 to display in Fahrenhiet rather than a calculator. It can't be done, unless that's a new feature in the latest release.​


----------



## RevelationTravis (Feb 3, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I think Mocciat was looking for a way to get the R15 to display in Fahrenhiet rather than a calculator. It can't be done, unless that's a new feature in the latest release.


I know what he was looking for. I just thought it would neat (and maybe even amusing) to offer an alternate way to find it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Temperature still in celcius for me. wish it would go to farenheight. anyone have it in farenheight? running 0x114a


Your answer is in the Cutting Edge Forum.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

According to the release notes, the live buffer was improved. How? It never worked in previous releases on my system, and went to try it today and still no live buffer. Came home, turned on the system from standby and tried to go back a little in the program that the tuner was tuned into but no buffering took place.
Am I missing something?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

I got it overnight - which surprised me a bit.

I've got the "Circle of Lights" dimmed to their lowest possible setting on one unit, partially because of the location, and partly because I was under the impression that when a new software download/update took place, they would return to default "full bright". The last download (January) they did that - but this time they were still dimmed....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DJPellegrino said:


> According to the release notes, the live buffer was improved. How? It never worked in previous releases on my system, and went to try it today and still no live buffer. Came home, turned on the system from standby and tried to go back a little in the program that the tuner was tuned into but no buffering took place.
> Am I missing something?


The R15 does not buffer while in standby. It does buffer when it is on. So if you are tuned to a channel and just watching, the buffer is buffering at the same time. You can rewind, pause, etc. If you get half way through a show and decide you want to record it, pressing record will record the entire show (or at least however much is in the buffer), not just from that point forward.

Carl


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

PRESSING GUIDE BUTTON GOES STRAIGHT TO GUIDE NOW!!!!! when selected in display options


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

DJPellegrino said:


> According to the release notes, the live buffer was improved. How? It never worked in previous releases on my system, and went to try it today and still no live buffer. Came home, turned on the system from standby and tried to go back a little in the program that the tuner was tuned into but no buffering took place.
> Am I missing something?


maybe it recorded something(s)?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

carl6 said:


> The R15 does not buffer while in standby. It does buffer when it is on. So if you are tuned to a channel and just watching, the buffer is buffering at the same time. You can rewind, pause, etc. If you get half way through a show and decide you want to record it, pressing record will record the entire show (or at least however much is in the buffer), not just from that point forward.
> 
> Carl


Hate to differ with you Carl6 but I place mine in Standby every night and it does have a Live Buffer every morning on the channel it is currently on when it comes up. I believe it's 90 minutes in length.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

ISWIZ said:


> Hate to differ with you Carl6 but I place mine in Standby every night and it does have a Live Buffer every morning on the channel it is currently on when it comes up. I believe it's 90 minutes in length.


+1 Also does record contents of buffer if you choose to record the current program, mine has always worked this way.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Hate to differ with you Carl6 but I place mine in Standby every night and it does have a Live Buffer every morning on the channel it is currently on when it comes up. I believe it's 90 minutes in length.


That's great. It has been off and on with the buffer in standby. Glad to see it is on again. Hope it stays that way.

Thanks for the input/update.

Carl


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Your answer is in the Cutting Edge Forum.


where? is there some magic trick? some help would be appreciated.


----------



## lz7rdg (Dec 5, 2006)

I am on release 114a and I have the following issues

No live buffer in standby
No enabled EXIT button in Signal Meter Screen
No temperaturein Fahrenheit
Guide/Filter toggle option in Display Setup Screen is available and working

John


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> Hate to differ with you Carl6 but I place mine in Standby every night and it does have a Live Buffer every morning on the channel it is currently on when it comes up. I believe it's 90 minutes in length.


Standby?

Ian


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

mailiang said:


> Standby?
> 
> Ian


When you turn the R15 off, it's actually in standby.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

should be obvious as the hd is still on


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

It's symantics. It's the same with most of our entertainment electronics, isn't it? Most of them supply power to the IR/RF receiver so you can turn them on with the remote. You could say they're in standyby.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

carl6 said:


> The R15 does not buffer while in standby. It does buffer when it is on. So if you are tuned to a channel and just watching, the buffer is buffering at the same time. You can rewind, pause, etc. If you get half way through a show and decide you want to record it, pressing record will record the entire show (or at least however much is in the buffer), not just from that point forward.
> 
> Carl


R15-500: 08/22/2007 - 0x114a

Staggered Release

Improved
Under the hood improvements
Faster channel change time
Stability
*Live Buffer in Standby*
Enabled EXIT button in Signal Meter Screen

Carl6...you indicate that the live buffer does NOT work in standby. According to the release notes it DOES. Thus I ask again...why is it not working with this release...R-15-500


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

I have this new version and my temperature is still in Celsius.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

qwerty said:


> It's symantics. It's the same with most of our entertainment electronics, isn't it? Most of them supply power to the IR/RF receiver so you can turn them on with the remote. You could say they're in standyby.


It' a hold over from the old TIVO days. In fact when the R15 first came out and was VERY slow they reccomended shutting down at night to quickly build the guide data as it took forever. It really has improved over the last 20 months.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Since the receipt of 0X114a I have noticed a couple of things that are different but not good!!!
1. When using the jump ahead on live programming (skipping thru commercials etc.) the blue control bar does not go away after the skip has finished... It will go away by pushing the exit button.
2. When using the Guide button, two pushes brings up the guide but occasionally it reverts to the Channels Category screen.
These may not be catastrophic, but they are annoying!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mocciat said:


> where? is there some magic trick? some help would be appreciated.


The temperature change from C to F is in software 114E,respectfully.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> Since the receipt of 0X114a I have noticed a couple of things that are different but not good!!!
> 1. When using the jump ahead on live programming (skipping thru commercials etc.) the blue control bar does not go away after the skip has finished... It will go away by pushing the exit button.
> 2. When using the Guide button, two pushes brings up the guide but occasionally it reverts to the Channels Category screen.
> These may not be catastrophic, but they are annoying!


Do you have this problem with the GUI after you go into the Display Setup Screen and choose for the GUI to come up first?,or the Channel Filters?.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Do you have this problem with the GUI after you go into the Display Setup Screen and choose for the GUI to come up first?,or the Channel Filters?.


Which problem. . . I said there were two!!!!
I'm not to sure about your question . I press the Guide button then again and up comes the guide. then sometimes it switches back to the filters.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

DJPellegrino said:


> R15-500: 08/22/2007 - 0x114a
> 
> Staggered Release
> 
> ...


I have two R-15 500's with the 114a update, and neither of them has the buffer working in standby, nor was that feature listed in my DTV email .

Ian


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

mailiang said:


> I have two R-15 500's with the 114a update, and neither of them has the buffer working in standby, nor was that feature listed in my DTV email .
> 
> Ian


Ian,

The 1st listing in this thread is from Earl.
There is a link to the release notes here it is...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95661
It clearly states live buffer in standby.

Now either Earl is wrong, or it is not working.

I was pointing out that it was not working on my system. If Earl was wrong...then of course it won't work. If Earl is right, then something is wrong either with the units we have or the national release has a problem!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mailiang said:


> I have two R-15 500's with the 114a update, and neither of them has the buffer working in standby, nor was that feature listed in my DTV email .
> 
> Ian


My R15-500 running the latest CE software DOES have buffer in standby. I just verified it.

Keep in mind, as soon as you change channels, or push active, the buffer is cleared and starts over. So if you turn your R15 on and make no channel changes, you should be able to back up in the buffer.

If yours does not do this, then I would try a reset and check it again.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> My R15-500 running the latest CE software DOES have buffer in standby. I just verified it.


Me 2!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Folks, we shouldn't be mixing discussion of CE features with discussion of national release features ...

The release notes for 0x14a say the buffer should persist in standby, so if it doesn't, then it has to be reported as a bug - and that's that.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Temperature still in celcius for me. wish it would go to farenheight. anyone have it in farenheight? running 0x114a


I don't have an R15, but my mother does, so I'm going to "test" feature changes on the R15 and report my findings on her behalf.

*Comments on Features from the Release Notes:* 
- The temp is not displayed in Fahrenheit on the System Info page - it's till in Celsius. :down: 
- The R15-500 is not buffering live TV when in standby :down: 
- Channel changes seem to be very quick :up:

*Other Comments*
- There's a noticeable delay waiting for the menu to appear when [MENU] is pressed. I compare this to pressing [GUIDE] or

, which almost instantly displays the Guide and Playlist.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

DJPellegrino said:


> Ian,
> 
> The 1st listing in this thread is from Earl.
> There is a link to the release notes here it is...
> ...


 Carl6:


> My R15-500 running the latest CE software DOES have buffer in standby. I just verified it.
> 
> Keep in mind, as soon as you change channels, or push active, the buffer is cleared and starts over. So if you turn your R15 on and make no channel changes, you should be able to back up in the buffer.
> 
> If yours does not do this, then I would try a reset and check it again


I was referring to the_ email_ that Direct sends out to it's customers about the update. I also contacted advance tech support and they confirmed that there was no reference to a live buffer in standby on _their_ update list. I will reset as you suggested, and post the results. However, if the feature still doesn't work, I would suggest that Earl investigate further.

Ian


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

My R15-500 was updated here in AZ at 12:27AM today. No live buffer in Standby function, temp is still C, no Guide/Filter option in Display setup, and no Exit button function from the Signal Meter screen. If I hadn't looked I would never have know there was an update.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

mailiang said:


> I was referring to the_ email_ that Direct sends out to it's customers about the update.


DirecTV sends you emails about updates? I've never gotten one.  Does anyone else get these emails? Do you have to sign up for them somewhere?


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

qwerty said:


> DirecTV sends you emails about updates? I've never gotten one.  Does anyone else get these emails? Do you have to sign up for them somewhere?


Sometimes I receive them and sometimes I don't, but, you are supposed to get one. As far as the buffer in the stand by feature is concerned, the confusion here is that it only works if you are watching a program and then shut off the DVR and later turn it back on. Within the 90 min limit, you can go back to the point at which you first turned it on. However, don't expect to turn off the unit over night and then in the morning, rewind the channel (up to the 90 min. limit) and get back to the beginning of the program. That will never happen,:nono2: unless of course you left the DVR on.

Ian


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have my HR-15 connecte directly to my TV with an HDMI cable and the audio on the local HD channels are real low. I have to turn up the volume on the TV the whole way for normal audio and when I change to SD programs then I have to turn it down 1/2 way. I even change my connection form HDMI to straight cable and still have the same problem. I don't believe it is the receiver but at the DirecTV location. 

Is anyone else have this problem?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

While I don't have any active -500, I've noticed an issue on several recent installs.

The install goes fine with the initial install. Signals all 90+. After updating to 114a, random transponders will now be in the 60-80 range. Changing tuners from 1-2-1 will show a different batch of random transponders lower than expected.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Earl, have there been any problems with the audio since the update for the component video?


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I am having a problem with a series record on channel 101. My R-15/500 has the latest updates and I,m not sure if this problem is related to this update or series records in general.
When Passions moved from NBC to DTV 101 my wife had a fit. I told her we could record it on 101 and there should be no problem.
The first time I tried to set record, it would set and the go away. I tried a number of time and each time it would show as being set to series record and the it would just go away.
I finally gave up and decided to forget it. Then I noticed that my To Do List showed it was set to record every showing of the series. I have how removed it from the record list and there is no happiness in the household!!!
I went back and manually entered each session and that seemed to work but the series link will record everything and with the repeats and such that could fill up the HD in a hurry!!!


----------

